# 2 female rats need a home in TN



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have two female rats that need new homes. I've had them about a year, and every day I become more and more allergic to them. I can't even be in the same room as them anymore and it's not fair to them as they LOVE to be held. They'll come with their cage and everything. They are a little over a year old. Lilly is a blue and white dumbo who is a little skittish at first but likes to run back and forth and "show" you things. Lucy is a standard agouti that loves to be held and will also play with you. She's pretty much happy to be wherever you are. They're both litter box trained, used to eating a recipe that can be found here http://www.camarattery.com/maindiet.htm


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

These girls still really need a home.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

They still need a home? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

They do. We are in Memphis. They would love an owner that could be in the same room with them!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Where sorry? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

Memphis, TN.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm guessing that's not in the uk? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I live in huntsville, Alabama and can advertise for you. I have un-neutered males, and couldn't keep your ladies, I'm sorry. Try posting on the craigslist for this area and yours.


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

No, it's very far away from the UK LOL I'm in the U.S.
Sarashine, thank you. I've been afraid to post them on craigslist, as much as I hate that they're not getting any attention here, I don't want them to be snake food.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I understand your desire to keep them from CL, but it's also possible to screen people on CL and be very careful. I'm in Nashville and I would totally take them from you but I really am at capacity--not just cage wise, as I know they come with their own, but I feel I wouldn't be able to give two more the one on one attention they deserve. I'll keep an eye out, though, as I have been.


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

How should I screen people from Craigslist? Are there specific questions I should definitely ask? Thank you all for your help, hopefully I can find these girls a home soon. I would love to see them actually being held and getting loved on!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

*sigh* want to take them soooo badly but I really can't. They're just so super cute! AH!

Anyway, to screen people on CL you will definitely want to ask for a rehoming fee, and you want to make it decently steep if you include the cage (so two rats + cage would be about $50) to ensure they're going to someone willing and able to care for them. Also do not separate them from the cage for any reason, and especially don't give them to someone who wants to adopt them at a lower price without the cage--that's where the risk of repitle owners comes in. Even if people already have female rats that they want your girls to eventually live with, you'll want them to QT for a few weeks so they'll need the cage anyway.
Advertize for people with either previous rat experience or new owners who can demonstrate advanced knowledge about rat care. Ask them a lot of questions, including what they'll feed your girls, how much time they'll spend with them, what other pets they have, where they'll have them free ranging, etc etc. 
The biggest thing is to meet them and even potentially do a home visit before you do the exchange, even if it's just the day before. Meeting people will usually give you the right vibe and sleeping on it will help you know if you're making a good decision or not.


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok...I may try it over spring break next week when I have the time to really ask a lot of questions and be really sure about them. I can do home visits then as well. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I messaged you, im interested in adopting them, I gave more info in the message. please message me back


----------

